
My Corona Helper: connecting healthy helpers to the most vulnerable - dailysun
We created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mycoronahelper.com&#x2F; because we saw too may elderly people out grocery shopping. Posting it here to spread the word so that we get more helpers and more people in need signed up - so that it can help more people. Thanks for helping!
======
zesurge
They by as very suspicious ... I was originally asked to connect with them and
they got weird once I asked I mentioned legality and that we were talking
about a very serious and life threatening virus ..

Food for thought

~~~
dailysun
This is not true. I think you are the same guy who posted another similar link
on facebook, claimed it is government supported, and it turned out to be
false, so you deleted your post. Additionally, you kept asking us to not run
this platform without going through the bureaucracy of getting gov approval.
Gov approval for what? People are dying by the day, and we are at war with
this virus.

For everyone else - we have no vested interest in doing this. Please feel free
to signup and share if you think this is going to help people.

